# new virgin pace stb control code



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

I can't seem to work out what code i need to use with my new Virgin branded pace set top box. Anyone ever got one working?

I can't work out what model it is, but

It says Virgin V Box and Pace.. on the front.

Hope someone can help.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Assuming it's the older Pace 1/2/4000 then 20016 under the Pace brand, if I remember correctly. That said, I don't think they do a 'new' Pace one. They use Samsungs now. To be honest, I'd try and twist there arm for one of those instead of the Pace.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Doesn't he also have to turn off the mini menu or some such? I don't have Virgin but I remember others having problems with codes being told this.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Indeed he does. I always forget that  However, that's not really anything to do with the code used


----------



## darrin1471 (Sep 12, 2007)

Paperface said:


> I can't seem to work out what code i need to use with my new Virgin branded pace set top box. Anyone ever got one working?
> 
> I can't work out what model it is, but
> 
> ...


Hi Dave
I have heard of a new Virgin/Pace stb but have no further details. You may have one of the first available.
Try and look for a model number and even a build date as I would love to know what stb you have.
If it is a new model then it may be best to go straight to Pace customer services with the model number via email on
ukcustomcare a t pacemicro d o t com
(I am not allowed to post the email address as I have posted less than 5 times.)
Please post any details you find out here.
Darrin


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think Pace will know which code Tivo uses  Tivo themselves might though. Call 0870 241 8486 and find out. Resident code-meister (and Forum Mod!) Gary might be able to help too; if and when he next appears


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

cwaring said:


> Indeed he does. I always forget that  However, that's not really anything to do with the code used


Does having the menu turned on stop Tivo from being able to change the channel?

I tried almost all of the codes last night and none of the would work


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

cwaring said:


> Assuming it's the older Pace 1/2/4000 then 20016 under the Pace brand, if I remember correctly. That said, I don't think they do a 'new' Pace one. They use Samsungs now. To be honest, I'd try and twist there arm for one of those instead of the Pace.


Well it's a new installation, and I was expecting a samsung, but we got a Pace. *shrugs*


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

darrin1471 said:


> Hi Dave
> I have heard of a new Virgin/Pace stb but have no further details. You may have one of the first available.
> Try and look for a model number and even a build date as I would love to know what stb you have.
> If it is a new model then it may be best to go straight to Pace customer services with the model number via email on
> ...


Darrin,

I'll have a look and see if I can find a build date and model number tonight.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Paperface said:


> Does having the menu turned on stop Tivo from being able to change the channel?


Yes. Definitely.


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

ColinYounger said:


> Yes. Definitely.


Ah, that might explain my problem then


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Also check your wands have not drifted down to the serial port on the back of the tivo.

Probably a rebranded old pace, if not a 4000 you will need the IR converter as it will not understand the IR signals from tivo (About £8 on ebay), or ask on here, loads floating around.

Also, since the upgrade of my 2000, I notice I get the channel change numbers (very small) in the top left, can not switch them off. Also I get the smartcard not inserted correctly a lot... A quick in and out then it is ok.. Annoying tho.


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

It's a ditv-2000, does that mean I need an IR convertor?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. I do have a spare, but am reluctant to sell it on "just in case". I'm sure there'll be one on eBay


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

cwaring said:


> Yes. I do have a spare, but am reluctant to sell it on "just in case". I'm sure there'll be one on eBay


Can you PM me a link, or give me search terms on ebay, as I'm not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Paperface said:


> It's a ditv-2000, does that mean I need an IR convertor?


Yes you do, mine is in use, I have no spare.

Do a wanted on the UK forums, prob against the rules, but it should be ok. I think we have one on ebay at the moment.

Shame they are giving you that old box... You could have it being "faulty" and see what they replace it with?.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> I'm not sure what I'm looking for


http://www.tivoland.com/buy_accessories.html

You need cable adapter and ir wands


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> Shame they are giving you that old box... You could have it being "faulty" and see what they replace it with?.


Yeah. I'd natter them stupid for a new Samsung 



RichardJH said:


> http://www.tivoland.com/buy_accessories.html
> You need cable adapter and ir wands


Indeed. Not allowed to link directly, but search for eBay item # 270096369618.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Indeed. Not allowed to link directly, but search for eBay item # 270096369618


Cheaper if you use my link


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Same guy though


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok, so I got a cable adaptor (with thanks to mccg), but would you believe, it still doesn't work!

I have a feeling that my IR wand may not be correct. It isn't actually a wand, it's more like a small IR transmitter on the end of a piece of wire. When this is plugged straight into tivo, it flashes red on channel changes. However, when it is plugged in via the cable adaptor, I get no flashes.

Is it possible that this is due to me not having an official IR wand (although it is the wand that came with my tivo, it doesn't look like others I have seen, and it's now what I'd describe as a wand).

Any help appreciated.


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

Paperface,

Adaptor was working when I put it into storage, but I have had no way of testing it since I moved to Sky.
Is the PSU working? I should have checked that, but didn't.
I assume you have selected the correct STB in TiVo? "200004 FAST"
The adaptor recognizes certain commands and translates them into a different string of flashes for the STB, so it needs to receive the correct codes first.

TiVo wands come as a pair, with an L shaped bit of plastic and the IR-LED mounted on that.
(can't find a decent picture on line! - the tivoland one is too small to make out)
[edit: found a slightly bigger picture here:
https://www.weaknees.com/cart/customer/product.php?productid=17615 ]

But it yours emits IR, then it should be compatible.
The cable adaptor just outputs pulses, same as TiVo.
When you say you see flashes, I assume you are looking through a video/digital camera or something?
There should be nothing visible to the naked eye.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

mccg said:


> Papaerface,
> Adaptor was working when I put it into storage, but I have had no way of testing it since I moved to Sky.
> Is the PSU working? I should have checked that, but didn't.
> I assume you have selected the correct STB in TiVo? "200004 FAST"
> ...


The PSU does work. The cable adaptor appears to be working as far as I can tell. 
I tried a few codes, perhaps I didn't get to the right one. I shall test this further tonight.

Sorry to be a pain


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Paperface said:


> Sorry to be a pain


Don't worry! They've had me since 2002 so they're use to it


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

OK, my mistake, it's all working now. I needed to put it on the right code (obviously)

Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------

